# My product storage solution & collection



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi all,

This thread for me, was quite inspiring! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207474

Unfortunately, I wasn't willing to pay the premium for the toolbox. So I went hunting for another option. First point of call: B&Q where I found a bargain deal on one of their Stanley Toolchests on wheels for £19.98!

http://nextday.diy.com/app/jsp/product/productPage.jsp?productId=99888










I've recently bought some goodies from i4detailing and this is what's prompted me to keep all my stuff tidy and looked after as things to get flung about in my garage! I thought the wee sweeties was a nice touch!

I've not went to the lengths to make foam cut outs and I doubt I ever will but the most important thing was for the bottom of this case to be able to store all my bottles upright including the tall meg's wheel cleaner & clearkote spray bottles. From the pics below, it does the job very well!




























So, in the top, brushes etc










Top half = things that don't really need to be upright all the time!










And the bottom:










A few towels will fit in there but at the moment a bag is perfectly fine to keep these in!










The ever growing wax collection...










Cheers for looking at my obsession...I can remember my collection consisted of: Autoglym shampoo, poorboys clay & lube, clearkote vinyl and rubber care, Autoglym SRP, nattys blue, a £3 wash mitt and some mf towels! Oh how things have quickly changed! :lol:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have that same toolbox! Tempted to pick another one up for £20, starting to outgrow just the one!

Nice collection too! Enough to do the job but be able to sling in the car!


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

I have the same one , and mine is overflowin as well


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

So far mines just full of cloths and polish, might have to get another one.


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

OILRS said:


> I have the same one , and mine is overflowin as well


Pretty much same set up as me 

Have you got a focus DIY store near as the one in my town started their closing down sale yesterday and these boxes are 20% off now! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Pole Position said:


> Pretty much same set up as me
> 
> Have you got a focus DIY store near as the one in my town started their closing down sale yesterday and these boxes are 20% off now! :thumb:


they are 50% off at b&q mate.

back on topic.. i got one of these last week.. tempted to get another..

i have a stanley mobile pro chest. 
similar to this one but bigger (450L capacity)








with an extending handle, and grips on top, with the top locked it easily takes my wieght (and im a big guy btw) without straining, doubles up as a platform for doing roofs ect, and a seat for doing the lower areas lol.
thats got most of my products in it.. has a half tray on top.. which is perfect.. as i can keep the small bottles(samples and gtech gear) in this, and the taller bottles that don't fit under the tray without lifting it a cm or so, they fit perfectly in the side the tray doesnt cover..

got one of the above stanley tool box's from b&q last week(the one in this thread at £20) and its full to the brim, and its only my microfibres in there (and still another 36 to go in!!!) total of 60 odd in there. and got 36 of the eurow ones from costco to get off calum
took out the tray, as have no use for it.

thinking of getting another one of these £20 ones for my polishing kit.. ie pads, polishers(if my 3m machine fits in one.. not sure. 
maybe my lighting kit ect..


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

i got the last one of these out of the Dunfermline B&Q Brian ha, nice wee collection there aswell bud 

will be handy when luggin the kit around, better than the cardboard box i had all my bottles in before


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done Brian....:thumb:

get cracking with the Iron-X just do a wheel and try some on some bodywork.

Then enter both pics for the Iron-X Comp....

Craig i nearly got that type a few times...:thumb: I always give them all the sit test....:lol:

handy for sitting at side of motor rather than bending so much and has the kit in also...:thumb:


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

iv got the same box for my tools the basement flooded at the start of the year didnt think about it till i opened it last month to get my new grinder out the whole bottom section was full of water the new makita grinder was doing the back stroke! :doublesho:lol::doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Nicely done Brian....:thumb:
> 
> get cracking with the Iron-X just do a wheel and try some on some bodywork.
> 
> ...


yeah it was a good buy, roll it out to the car with me, can use it as a seat or platform, and everything i need is right under me lol.

also i took a ton of photos for the iron x comp today.. ill sort them out and get some pics up



chrislondon said:


> iv got the same box for my tools the basement flooded at the start of the year didnt think about it till i opened it last month to get my new grinder out the whole bottom section was full of water the new makita grinder was doing the back stroke! :doublesho:lol::doublesho


gutted.. were they knackered or are they okay/


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

knackered i think everything in there was rusted bad tried the grinder after leaving it on the rad a few days n it didnt sound too good at all and power was kicking in and out its sat in the cupbord since bight have still been wet in the switch or something was submersed for about 3 months
loads of new chrome dimmer switches in there as well !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats a shame mate..


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Pole Position said:


> Have you got a focus DIY store near as the one in my town started their closing down sale yesterday and these boxes are 20% off now! :thumb:


Yeah, there's one pretty close-by! B&Q and Homebase have always outdone Focus!



james_death said:


> Nicely done Brian....:thumb:
> 
> get cracking with the Iron-X just do a wheel and try some on some bodywork.
> 
> Then enter both pics for the Iron-X Comp....


Will do bud, my wheels are second hand and the previous owner hasn't looked after them very well and has some stubborn brake dust on there!



chrislondon said:


> knackered i think everything in there was rusted bad tried the grinder after leaving it on the rad a few days n it didnt sound too good at all and power was kicking in and out its sat in the cupbord since bight have still been wet in the switch or something was submersed for about 3 months
> loads of new chrome dimmer switches in there as well !


That sucks mate!

For those of you that have this toolbox, what do you guys use the swivel bit in the middle for? I can't think of anything? haha. I was thinking about modifying it! I have no intentions of putting screws etc in there!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i use the swivel bit in mine for............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

NOTHING... its useless :lol:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

haha! I tried to see if the dodo panel pot would fit in any of them...answer = no!! I was thinking about removing it and chopping the centre pieces out of it and making it just one tray. Could then put brushes in it or something and have the top have free for whatever else...more brushes?!

I did have a plastic storage box for all my stuff before, but because it didn't have a lid all the crap of the day got in there, PLUS i had a surfex HD dilluted 1:10 in a random bottle that burst and decided to leave a lovely puddle at the bottom for a few weeks! Hence why i want everything upright! I'll have space to clear, pretty sure some of the Autoglym products are nearly finished along with a few others.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

let me know how you get on with cutting the sections out..

only thing i think that would fit in there is gtechniq bottles.. being 15-30ml bottles they are small.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I do wonder how it'll go though because I could really do with a dremel, which I don't have! Plus it'll leave lots of holes where the sections used to be. I suppose i could cut out a new, thinner piece of plastic and lay it in over the top/underneath (whatever fits) to cover the holes.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

unless its double walled... put your hand under the tray.. if you can feel each compartment.. then it will leave you with holes.. if not.. crack on lol


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> unless its double walled... put your hand under the tray.. if you can feel each compartment.. then it will leave you with holes.. if not.. crack on lol


already thought about doing this and it will leave holes if their cut out, i was thinking about cutting them out and using it for applicators etc..

tried quickly earlier to get the tray out but was afraid i would snap the surround :lol: will try again over the weekend


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if you cut it, wont most of the compartments just fall away?


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

i was thinking about cutting all of the inner 'wall' out, the outer plastic seems pretty strong so i reckon it would still be ok and hold together (not sure it would be enough to hold anything of any weight though, hence me thinking about applicators)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The swivel tray i would use for emergency supplies such as tick tacks, mints, skittles, smarties.... Boiled sweets...:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Yeah guys dont forget about the Iron-X pics and get the bottle or packaging in the shot please....

Craig sounds like the box has it sown up for you and like the thinking as i could see the single one been good for reaching the roof...:thumb:

Brian dont throw the empty Autoglym spray bottles they will be good for making sprays up...:thumb:

Chrislondon...
Gutted man absolutely gutted...


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> unless its double walled... put your hand under the tray.. if you can feel each compartment.. then it will leave you with holes.. if not.. crack on lol


Just had a look at this Craig, and it's not double skinned. On second thoughts it'll be hard to do! But still willing to give it a go! You'd need to cut the whole lot out around the edges then put another piece in place.


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

mini hard wax pots just make some lids lol


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

james_death said:


> Yeah guys dont forget about the Iron-X pics and get the bottle or packaging in the shot please....


haha, I am well aware of this catastrophe after looking at the thread!

The empty bottles are SRP and shampoo = no spray heads going spare as yet. I used to work for halfords and a bottle of vinyl & rubber care burst in the aisle. So i put 2 and 2 together and decided that i'll get my bottle of water, empty it and pour the remains into that. The same happened with some megs hot rims cleaner...I swear I didn't do it on purpose! :lol:

Calum - remember it's all once piece so if you take the radial pieces out the whole central row of compartments would fall out. I've come to the conclusion that you might have to keep the smallest inner half circle for a bit of structure/cross bracing!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I decided i needed moooorre!! :lol:

Did need Shampoo though! Bought DoDo at FCS, their stand looked edible!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Last week I decided I needed even more wax!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ooooh sexy....

nice choice.. i love BOS


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Cheers Craig! I can't need any more wax other than Vic's concours red, BOS and Glasur. That'll last a while! BOS is just a half arsed pot (like 20%) but i've got a sample coming and i'll transfer it to this pot. Should still last me a few years though.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian. said:


> I used to work for halfords and a bottle of vinyl & rubber care burst in the aisle. So i put 2 and 2 together and decided that i'll get my bottle of water, empty it and pour the remains into that. The same happened with some megs hot rims cleaner...I swear I didn't do it on purpose! :lol:


Hmmm....:lol:

Looks like you will be needing yet another box, mind you the stanley box just doesnt seam right for Zymol and Swissvax...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got my swissvax in the upper portion of the £20 stanley rolling box thing from b&q recently. along with the microfibres tucked neatly around it to keep it safe and covered lol..


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

james_death said:


> Hmmm....:lol:


Quit due to lack of career prospects! 

Yeah the waxes are in my room at the moment..as is the stanley box and the DoDo juice is also out of the box as err...there's no room! I need to prioritize space in that stanley box I think! Eg, I don't need 2 bottles of AG SRP and I don't even use AG EGP, yet I bought a full bottle ages ago because it was 3 for 2 in halfrauds.


----------



## sgwilliams187 (Jun 13, 2011)

my dad had a few of the stanley tool boxes that he wasnt using so i have taken ownership of them  they are the best thing i think i have found in his garage


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great collections..


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the stanley box......just picked one up this morning, everything fits like a glove :thumb:


----------

